# Ladders



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I saw some cool ones on t.v. today on a RV show...they were light weight, compact, expandable and pretty pricey! So what kind do you have, why do you like it, where did you get it and how much did it cost?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

CG, we have so much "stuf" now, I haven't gotten one. IOW, if I need one, whatever the guy in the next spot over has strapped to his ladder is perfect!

Slug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

We carry a four foot fiberglass step ladder. It's light weight, gets me up high enough to clean the slides and get bikes on/off the racks, and fits easily under the rear slide for transport.

I think it cost in the neighborhood of $50 from Home Depot.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use ladders at work...but not on Vacations!

None for us. If I can't reach it from a bumper or picnic table...forget it.
I have a folding Versa-Ladder for all my home needs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have shoulders and kids ages 7-10....that just about covers all the areas I need to clean.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thought about getting a ladder
But never needed one yet so I'll wait till I need one when camping
That's a little trick I learned then DW won't argue about getting one









Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH uses a 4 foot wooden folding ladder. This enables him to get high enough to clean the slides before packing up.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

one of the small folding (little giant ladders), works great, stores great.Check out photos that dwest369 has of his.We are doing the same with ours.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I saw some cool ones on t.v. today on a RV show...they were light weight, compact, expandable and pretty pricey! So what kind do you have, why do you like it, where did you get it and how much did it cost?
> [snapback]117572[/snapback]​


I would assume you are talking about the "Litte Giant" ladder. If so, I saw a knock off of it at Wal-Mart last night made by Cosco for about $109. I may have to get one soon to try it out.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> > DH uses a 4 foot wooden folding ladder.
> 
> 
> We carry a four foot fiberglass step ladder. It's light weight, gets me up high enough to clean the slides


You guys must be pretty tall. I have a 5-foot stepladder and have to stand almost on the top step to reach across my slide with a broom. And I'm 6'2"!

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

biga said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I saw some cool ones on t.v. today on a RV show...they were light weight, compact, expandable and pretty pricey!Â So what kind do you have, why do you like it, where did you get it and how much did it cost?
> ...


I believe he got ours at Lowes or Home Depot for around the same price. A knock off too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > > DH uses a 4 foot wooden folding ladder.
> >
> >
> > We carry a four foot fiberglass step ladder. It's light weight, gets me up high enough to clean the slides
> ...


Rick is only 5'10" and he barely reaches where he needs to to clean the slide. I imagine that your trailer is much higher?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> biga said:
> 
> 
> > countrygirl said:
> ...


What does the sticker say max weight allowed is?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What does the sticker say max weight allowed is?


My problem, too. shy

Mark


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

Here is the link for a photo and my modification using the "Little Giant Ladder". I am very happy with the unit and the weight is not that much considering all that it can do.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=309


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am 6'4" and use a Cosco 3-Step Superfold that which is just enough to allow me to sweep off the slides. It also folds up enough for me to fit it in the front storage compartment next to the morgue drawer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> You guys must be pretty tall. I have a 5-foot stepladder and have to stand almost on the top step to reach across my slide with a broom. And I'm 6'2"!
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]117675[/snapback]​


Yeah, but that's because Texas is so big that 6'2" is like the tiny size there - aint it?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Drew said:


> My loacl RV dealer, Stiers RV, sells a collapsable 6 ft ladder that wil fit and store in the bumper of my TT.
> Drew
> [snapback]117990[/snapback]​


How's it store in the bumper? Isn't that where the dump hose goes?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


giggle


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> countrygirl,
> 
> We carry a four foot fiberglass step ladder. It's light weight, gets me up high enough to clean the slides and get bikes on/off the racks, and fits easily under the rear slide for transport.
> 
> ...


Same here, it works great and the price is right.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's my ladder. I haven't figured out how to attach it to the Outback yet though.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dooh!!!

If could just get a pic of your Outback attached to the back of that firetruck....that would be a keeper!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I know it would tow it fine, but the tongue weight might push the truck over gross. It weighs 76,000+ as it sits, has 535 HP, and somewhere around 1600 lb/ft of torque.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You beat me to it Tim!!!!










Thanks for the laugh!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess that's what happens when we are not specific around here.









Good one, Tim!








I would love to pull into a rally with lights a blazin' and siren a wailin'!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You guys are funny. No problem getting in the top bunk with one of those machines.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Carry a 4 foot aluminum ladder, storing in the pickup truck bed. Helpful with sweeping off the rear slide, or hanging beach towels to dry, or getting the kids' frisbee out of the tree







, or pulling the latch on the awning because you couldn't find your awning pole


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

ok, so who has the biggest ladder???????????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Umm...... nah, too easy.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll say it Doug......it's not how big the ladder is.......it's how you use it!









Sorry, but I am a fireman. Which means, I still haven't grown up.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> ok, so who has the biggest ladder???????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are SOOOO many one liners I could toss out here, but we have to keep it G rated. So I'll just stick with DOOH!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

that was fun! sometimes Tawnya just can't resist an open door!








I have a head full of one liners, but I'll refrain.........................oh, this is killing me


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'll say it Doug......it's not how big the ladder is.......it's how you use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry... I can't help myself...

The question isn't who has the biggest ladder... It's can they keep it up?!









(I'm soooo weak!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm sorry... I can't help myself...
> 
> The question isn't who has the biggest ladder... It's can they keep it up!
> 
> ...


LMAO 
Just to much









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya had to go and open up the jokes didn't ya Doug?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My ladder is 100 foot!!! As for the other question...........









Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a ladder that's longer than the line at the DMV.
But I rarely have the need to extend it all the way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

While I was at Linens N Things last week I noticed they have the Lil Giant Ladder. I forgot to look at the package for the weight but I did pick the dang thing up...and it was VERY heavy. I felt like it was too heavy for the camper. The price was heavy too $359.00. I still would like to have one for the house. I was at Ace yesterday and they carry something similar for $79.00. I may take the ad to Ace and compare the two of them.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The Little Giants are expesive, and heavy, but they are a top quality product. You definately get what you pay for with them.

Tim


----------

